# Anyone running or run the London Marathon??



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's a question for all from Ladyrunner:-

*Is anyone running the London Marathon this year? Or has anyone run it before? *

It was this day last year that I was heading up to London on the train to collect my race number. Last year was my 5th London Marathon and my 13th completed marathon.

I did finish the race feeling reasonably comfortable in 3hr 48mins, with the exception of a sprained ankle which happened at 11 miles on one of the thousands of water bottles discarded on the road.

As soon as I crossed the line I couldn't walk on my ankle :roll: :roll: . It immediately swelled up to the size of a tennis ball stuck on the side of my foot and I came over all faint and ended up in a wheel chair being taken to St Johns for medical help!

After the run I had to take almost 3 months off running due to the ankle injury. Then I bought my MH and I have been far too busy enjoying it to train properly    !

But I hope to be back again next year running marathons.

Julie


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

3.48? Damned good time that, you should have been well pleased!

Not doing the FLM, third year of rejection for me, another two for a guaranteed entry, but I'm doing the Edinburgh instead, if I enjoy I may not even bother with the FLM application again, & just run Oop North, friendler bunch than cockerneys anyways !  (Don't take offence!!!).

Building mileage up at the minute, done plenty of 10k's and a couple of 1/2's, & done 25+ over the hills, but never done a full mara before. Not sure what to expect but my training pace at the minute suggests sub 3.30. Part of me thinks "No Chance", but I did 21 miles last weekend over a fairly hilly course (they all are round here apart from the canal) in 2.48. So we'll wait and see.

The biggest fly in the ointment is that I'm now doing a rally on the roads round Kelso on the Saturday, when it's the mara on Sunday, so maybe not the best preparation as I'm always battered & bruised from the impacts & the belts after rallying!

Looking forward to it though - I think! - In fact I'm planning my run for this weekend, we're off up to Dent this weekend in the van, see you can combine training & camping!!!


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Chris

It sounds like you are going to be well prepared for your Edinburgh marathon (with exception of Rally). I've tried all different training techniques over the years for my marathons.

I went into the marathon training last year with a hamstring injury which meant that I couldn't do any fast running, so my training technique was one big steady run at the weekend over the Downs (3hr 20mins) and only one other run in the week of about 5 miles. On the day with the exception of running with a sprained ankle, I felt remarkably comfortable until hitting the wall at 24 miles. 

My first ever marathon in 1991 was my fastest, but I did 3 months of hard training for that one. Running 20 miles on the Downs twice a week, 2 interval sessions and 2 recovery runs, but I hit the wall with 6 miles to go. 6 miles is a bloody long was when you are feeling completely drained and have muscle cramps in your legs.

One year I did lots of short fast sessions and only 90 minute weekly long runs before the marathon, and that was probably the hardest of all, having hit the wall at about 15 miles!! I wouldn't recommend this training technique to anyone.

Julie


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

OH is doing it. We both got in last year through the ballot but he had to defer after picking up a back problem. I would prefer to forget my run  .

We're travelling up tomorrow and staying at Abbey Wood.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

3:48 is a good time way quicker that I could as I take nearly 2h to do a Half these days, Well done. I have always wanted to do the London but can never get it and the cost of stopping in London has always put me off. But now we have the M/H I might give it another tyr to get in next year.

I am running the Keswick Half Marathone later this month.I have done this before and it is one of the best for enjoyment.

It is not to later to enter, it will be a good cool down for you fit 26.2 runners

Keswick Half details

Richard...


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Now That is a tempting proposition - it's an ideal time to get one in for me. Are you going up for the weekend or just for the race? i may see if Castlerigg is available & get entered!

But back to topic - if anyone is doing the FLM - GOOD LUCK!! :thumbup:


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

cleo said:


> OH is doing it. We both got in last year through the ballot but he had to defer after picking up a back problem. I would prefer to forget my run  .


Good luck to the OH.

I'm glad i'm not there after last year. I found the running crowds too much. It was like running 26 miles weaving in and out the whole way. It wasn't possible to run in a straight line I found.

I have entered the Hastings Marathon on 14th December 08. It's a one off to commemorate the 100th Anniversary of the Hastings 1908.

::Hastings Marathon::

I've run the Hasting Half Marathon twice which is very hilly, so am expecting the marathon to be similar!!

Julie


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*London Marathon*

I had always watched the London Marathon on TV with admiration for everyone taking part and I always fantasised about being part of it. I started running quite late in life (age 50) having always felt that I did not need to maintain my fitness. How wrong I was! So when I took early retirement seven years ago at age 58 I applied to run the London and did get accepted at my third attempt. This was in 2004 and I think it was the last one where the run went along the cobblestones around the Tower of London. 
I think I would call my type of exercise a "jog" rather than a "run" as my final time was 5hrs 6mins and twenty seconds. A time I will always remember.

I applied again in the following two years without success. I think I would still like to do it again but the training would be a struggle. However I'm still running and do three 7 milers a week so can maintain my fitness.

If there is anyone thinking of taking up running I've attached my account of the run that I sent to all my sponsors back in 2004. It may encourage other oldies as we all know it's never too late. For me it was something I'll always remember.

Teljoy

Hi All

Well I made it and in a reasonable time, for me that is. 
Thanks to everyone who contributed to the Kidney Research Fund. We raised £750 all bar a couple of quid.

Below if anyone is interested is my résumé of the event that I sent to a 
colleague. It was an unforgetable experience.

Thanks for your good wishes on the seventeenth. I did read it before the 
race. You were right about the rain and it did help. As you probably 
expected it was a fantastic experience. Before I describe it let me tell 
you I did it in five hours 6 minutes and almost ran the whole distance. I 
ran until just after 23 miles and then only walked twice for a couple of 
hundred metres each time. 
The best part of many parts was turning up the Mall and heading for the 
finish. I actually had some energy left and placed myself in the middle of 
the Mall and started to overtake a number of people. I had always wanted 
to do that and I did get a little bit emotional. 
According to the results I actually beat Radcliffe. Unfortunately it was 
her brother who also did over five hours. 
The actual day really did start out miserably. A guy in our village who I 
met in the gym was due to run also and was to come along with us in the car put his back out the night before so he did not make it. 
When we got to Blackheath just before eight o'clock it was really cold , 
blowy and raining. I spent an hour in a marquee drinking tea and standing 
hunched up with hundreds of others out of the rain. Then spent half an 
hour in the queue for the loo by which time it was close to the off. Just 
imagine trying to take off jogging bottoms and tops, change shoes etc. all 
standing on one leg trying not to get too muddy and sorting out the kitbag 
with drinks and glucose tablets etc. 
Anyway down to the start. I was at the back of blue start (there are about 
ten thousand people on each of three starts) and I was standing next to a 
six foot wide birthday cake with candles on it. Fortunately by the time we 
got over the start line I had overtaken it, just. 
The whole race was wet but only drizzly and not particularly windy which 
suited me fine. The atmosphere was magical all along the route. There 
wasn't part of the course that didn't have hoards of people cheering you 
on. All the pubs were open and almost every one had a band with different music in each. You could almost dance round the course. The highlights for me were turning into the approach to the Cutty Sark, the approach to Tower Bridge, running along the cobbles under the bridge on the way back and the turn into the Mall. On each occassion I must admit I had to swallow and had something in my eye. 
My family followed me round and cheered me on particularly around the isle of dogs at the eighteen mile and twenty mile marker which is where you really need encouragement. My sister and sister-in-law were holding a very big banner with "Go Tel" on it which was terrific. 
The only downside was for the family as it was very wet and difficult to
move around the course because of the crowds so the last time they saw me before meeting in the repatriation area was along the embankment. So they did not actually see my spurt to the finish. 
Just after collecting the medal and the goody bag it really bucketed down 
and that's when I started to get quite cold and shivery but I did finally 
manage to fight with my kit bag and standing on one leg again was able to 
get some warmer clothes on. 
What an experience though. One that I shall always remember. It is just 
something that unless you are running along the course is so difficult to 
describe. All the way along for example the little kids were standing with 
their hands outstretched so that you could smack their hands as you went 
by. The kids loved it. People handing out sweets and all sorts of food and 
the encouragement from the pubs. At least I think that's what it was. 
So there you are, an experience that I will no doubt bore you with for a 
long time to come. 
As for doing it next year? If I should mention it, shoot me!!

Best wishes

Terry


----------

